# Can't feel puppies kicking...



## Tumbleweed

My bitch was mated on 8/5/12 and again on 10/5/12. 

She's been showing most of the pregnancy signs - sleepy, thickening around ribs and waist, enlargement of nipples etc... But we're less than a week from her due date and I can't feel any puppies moving. Could this be a false pregnancy or is it still possible she has some hiding? I've been treating her as if she is pregnant since the mating so all her feeding and worming schedules are up to date for this gestation.

Just getting a little worried now that she either didn't get preg or reabsorbed them at some point. I haven't had her scanned.

She's a lurcher and larger than the dad who is a whippet.

Any ideas aside for taking her to the vet? (they charge a small fortune for walking in the door! I'm trying to hold on to my vet fund in case she has an emergency rather than for diagnostics).

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Tumbleweed said:


> My bitch was mated on 8/5/12 and again on 10/5/12.
> 
> She's been showing most of the pregnancy signs - sleepy, thickening around ribs and waist, enlargement of nipples etc... But we're less than a week from her due date and I can't feel any puppies moving. Could this be a false pregnancy or is it still possible she has some hiding? I've been treating her as if she is pregnant since the mating so all her feeding and worming schedules are up to date for this gestation.
> 
> Just getting a little worried now that she either didn't get preg or reabsorbed them at some point. I haven't had her scanned.
> 
> She's a lurcher and larger than the dad who is a whippet.
> 
> Any ideas aside for taking her to the vet? (they charge a small fortune for walking in the door! I'm trying to hold on to my vet fund in case she has an emergency rather than for diagnostics).
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.


According to this they can show all the same signs in a false pregnancy too

Watch for Signs of Pregnancy Canine gestation lasts approximately 63 days. Signs of pregnancy include an increase in appetite, weight, and nipple size. However, a bitch with false pregnancy may also show these signs. A veterinarian can usually confirm a pregnancy through abdominal palpitation at 28 days or by using ultrasound or X-rays.

http://www.akc.org/breeders/resources/guide_to_breeding_your_dog/pdf/guide_to_breeding_your_dog.pdf


----------



## swarthy

As above, a phantom can show all the signs of a genuine pregnancy.

You should really have had her scanned at around 4/5 weeks so you know for definite - I've been where you are and it's a very stressful time.

If your vets are too expensive to do the scans, find another one.


----------



## pod

Tumbleweed said:


> My bitch was mated on 8/5/12 and again on 10/5/12.
> 
> She's been showing most of the pregnancy signs - sleepy, thickening around ribs and waist, enlargement of nipples etc... But we're less than a week from her due date and I can't feel any puppies moving. Could this be a false pregnancy or is it still possible she has some hiding? I've been treating her as if she is pregnant since the mating so all her feeding and worming schedules are up to date for this gestation.
> 
> Just getting a little worried now that she either didn't get preg or reabsorbed them at some point. I haven't had her scanned.
> 
> She's a lurcher and larger than the dad who is a whippet.
> 
> Any ideas aside for taking her to the vet? (they charge a small fortune for walking in the door! I'm trying to hold on to my vet fund in case she has an emergency rather than for diagnostics).
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.


It's not too easy to actually feel or see puppy movement unless the abdomen is quite distended with a large litter. I would start monitoring her temperature. I found this a good way of predicting whelping, though not always totally reliable.

A stethoscope comes in handy too.


----------



## Tumbleweed

Thank you for all your replies.

Yes, I'd planned to have her scanned around 4 weeks but they wanted £70 which seemed excessive just for an ultrasound. I've seen other pregnant bitches and we've always been able to find pups by this point so thought I'd know by now. 

She's sleepy and hungrier and acting pregnant. She's got a light clear discharge that she's had for a while.

I've got her whelping area sorted so we're all ready to go in every other way. If I do this again I'll definitely get the scan done early lol.

I will try monitoring her temps or call around to find out if there are vets scanning more reasonably.

If she is preg then I'm expecting it to be a fairly small litter (at which point she'll have twelve like her mum just to prove me wrong lol).

Her due date is 7th (or 11th depending on which calculator used!) from first mating. I won't give up until next weekend in case she ovulated later - this could make it potentially three days from last mating which would be then be a due date of the 15th.


----------



## chichi

I know that vets are expensive but I definitely would have her checked over. I no longer bother with scans as they are so inaccurate at times and its easy in small breeds to confirm pregnancy yourself by their tummies. I can usually feel number of pups by week 7 unless its a big litter and they are squished up.

I would let a vet check her over and I imagine he would know the difference between a real or phantom pregnancy at this stage. If it is a phantom she may even produce milk so may need meds.

My guess is that she is pregnant with a small litter. But who knows. I think you need to be prepared mentally so let the Vet have a feel. Good luck x


----------



## Firedog

I've never seen or felt pups kicking in my bitches.


----------



## chichi

Bjt said:


> I've never seen or felt pups kicking in my bitches.


More moving than kicking. If the bitch is sleeping you can see the tummy wriggling all over and I can feel the outline of the pups if it is only a 2 pup litter. Perhaps its just in tiny breeds. Only ever bred Chis so dont know about other breeds


----------



## Minidaminx

Hi,

We expecting puppies in next couple of weeks, one of my girls I can feel & see movements but my other girl who is 5 days to a week behind her I cannot feel any movements and I am slightly worried too. 

I also noticed that one of my girls tummy warm and the other tummy considerably cooler. 

I was going to post and ask for advice too please&#127800;


----------



## chichi

You have two litters arriving within a week of each other! I hope you have nerves of steel and can go for long periods without sleep. 

Advice is pretty much the same as to OP. If I have any slight worries with my girls when pregnant I go to the Vet. You cannot be too careful.


----------



## Minidaminx

I am nervous, as most would be - bean to cup coffee's should see me through! That with my bible ' the book of the bitch' and my vet on standby of course.


----------



## chichi

Minidaminx said:


> I am nervous, as most would be - bean to cup coffee's should see me through! That with my bible ' the book of the bitch' and my vet on standby of course.


The Book of the Bitch is undoubtedly invaluable to breeders starting out. Except some of the "culling puppies" chat in it. Though my edition is getting old so perhaps that has been revised now.

So is this your First time breeding? If so it will be very stressful to have two litters running alongside each other. Especially if your bitches are first time mums. Thankfully it all comes naturally to most bitches but some need a little guidance. Chis are very maternal. What breed are your girls?


----------



## Minidaminx

Hi

My girls are bichons. 

I of course am anxious but that natural.


----------



## chichi

Minidaminx said:


> Hi
> 
> My girls are bichons.
> 
> I of course am anxious but that natural.


Awwwww Bichons are lovely.

Yes any breeder feels slightly anxious as there is so much responsibility that goes with breeding a litter and I would never forgive myself if anything avoidable happened to my girls because I was over tired or preoccupied with another litter. Thats just me though. I couldnt imagine having two litters running so close in age. There is so much to be done with weaning......toilet training.......socialisation.......and general care I think Id collapse. You are a braver (and probably younger and fitter) woman than I :biggrin:


----------



## pod

chichi said:


> More moving than kicking. If the bitch is sleeping you can see the tummy wriggling all over and I can feel the outline of the pups if it is only a 2 pup litter. Perhaps its just in tiny breeds. Only ever bred Chis so dont know about other breeds


Ah yes, I hadn't thought of that...my experience is all in large/medium sized breeds. The ratio of puppy mass to dam mass is much greater in the tiny breeds, even in a small litter, so it would be easier to see and feel pups.


----------



## Tumbleweed

Update - No pups. She either had a false pregnancy or reabsorbed half way through . Considering how different she acted after the mating my feeling is it was the latter.

She's thinned down and her teats have got smaller.


----------

